# Indoor Decorations 2014



## islandbum

I saw a thread like this last year so I figured I start a new one since I couldn't find one. I don't have much up yet but ill post more when I do. I hope everyone will join in and make this a good one.


----------



## Always Wicked

I will post when I am finished .. Should be this week


----------



## dbruner

I am going out of town next week, so I'll start when I get back on Oct. 4th. I just had my bathroom remodeled, and can't wait to decorate it for Halloween. Will post pics


----------



## Saki.Girl

just starting the inside but here is one corner


----------



## Nessarose

I just started too but here's my haunted "music parlor." I have creepy piano music playing and am working on distressing the frame to the haunted mirror hanging above.


----------



## Countess No

Saki.Girl said:


> just starting the inside but here is one corner



Looks great. The [email protected]@ is mine sign- might have to steal your idea and put a similar outside the ol' haunt on Halloween night. Thanks for the haunt-spiration.


----------



## Crinkie

Wow! Love the creepy reflection in the mirror of the piano player. Nice touch!


----------



## islandbum

There all looking good keep em coming


----------



## rockingthehomestead

These are awesome! Oh my god, I love the skeleton at the piano!!!! I need a piano now ...


----------



## kakugori

I got into it today, and decided that before I covered myself in paste (again) I'd put up the little ceramic things. Just a couple, though. We have a bunch more than this, but this was enough work to clear a space and get everything plugged in as it was.









I made an album with more detail pics so I'm not taking up the whole thread. Light and dark pics!

(The brands are mixed, so there's some Dept. 59, some Lemax, some other? They aren't all in the same scale, but I decided I didn't care too much.)


----------



## stormygirl84

I've had mine up for a bit, actually. Still trying to get some stuff right, though.


----------



## kloey74

I love your use of the silhouettes on the frames!


----------



## stormygirl84

Thank you! I had fun slapping them up on the walls.


----------



## Halloeve55

Here are pictures of my witchy bench..(sorry if the pictures are sideways..don't know how to fix that)


----------



## Always Wicked

The black paper has GID and blacklight reflective paint on it .. Our nieces and nephews are going to write scary messages on the paper when they come to visit - almost everything sitting around lights up


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Pretty cool pictures. We've had everything up for the past 2 weeks. I want to post some pics, but it's still downloading from my smart phone. Super slow. Upgrade coming soon.


----------



## sookie

Saki you always have the coolest decorations!


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Love everyones photos. Great ideas! Not finished with this scene yet but coming along. See anything I should add?


----------



## Nessarose

Turned my curio cabinet into "The Hocus Pocus Emporium" for the season. Witch's kitchen bottles, potions and spell books. My favorite part of decorating


----------



## Kelloween

ThePirateHouse said:


> View attachment 218897
> 
> 
> Love everyones photos. Great ideas! Not finished with this scene yet but coming along. See anything I should add?


This is great!


----------



## Saki.Girl

did a little more for inside the skeleton will not be staying there just need a hook lol


----------



## Paul Melniczek

I might have to repin a few of these pictures.


----------



## moonbaby345

stormygirl84 said:


> I've had mine up for a bit, actually. Still trying to get some stuff right, though.
> 
> View attachment 218588
> 
> View attachment 218589
> 
> View attachment 218590
> 
> View attachment 218595
> 
> View attachment 218596
> 
> View attachment 218597
> 
> View attachment 218598
> 
> View attachment 218599
> 
> View attachment 218600
> 
> View attachment 218601


This is all kinds of awesome!Never seen anyone's house decorated this much!Love it!


----------



## kloey74

My husband knew there was no stopping me.


----------



## printersdevil

HalloEve, what is the book with the Raven on top? Do you have a close-up. It looks awesome. All of it does.

ThePirateHouse that looks fabulous.

Saki, great as usual and Kloey, I LOVE your paintings. I wish I had the knack of painting like that. My year round Witchy Room (bedroom that we use as computer room needs artwork on all walls. It is lime green walls and I do have some regular bright pictures that look okay, but need to convert to all Halloween in there. Wish I lived near one of those 99cent stores that someone posted the great pictures from earlier.

Barbara, my sister just got a great painted scene on a wooden frame in the Secret Secret Reaper (can't remember who sent it--will have to check photos that I am about to post) I told her that I will gladly store it all year on my walls in there. LOL


----------



## vampyrespro

I'm loving this thread. Almost done bringing "Sugar Creek Plantation" to life; here's a little teaser for everyone.


----------



## stormygirl84

moonbaby345 said:


> This is all kinds of awesome!Never seen anyone's house decorated this much!Love it!


Thank you! We don't get ToTs, so we go all-out on the indoor decorations.


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Wow, I love everything about that picture, Vampyrespro! Delightfully creepy. I can't wait to see more.

Love your gothic fireplace set up , Saki! 

And kloey, I'm in love with the classy way you displayed those white pumpkins!

Great decorations, everyone. I wish I had even half the talent you guys have for all of this!


----------



## texaslucky

Just starting the decorating here. Love seeing everyones.


----------



## frogkid11

aw, c'mon vampy - if you are almost done then we need more than a single picture tease!! LOL. Can't wait to see the plantation for this year...bring it on.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Everyone's setup is looking so good  I love all the different takes everyone has, from creepy to playful....so much fun


----------



## Jally

I love everyone's skellies! Especially the ones that are dressed! Does anyone think that dressing a small skeleton in a child's clothing is going over the top?


----------



## mickkell

Here is some of mine.


----------



## im the goddess

Will get some up soon. First I have to finish cleaning the house, which looks worse now than before I started. Then the decorations will go up.


----------



## craftygirl

I'm hoping to start decorating this week. I set up my mom's Halloween village for her, I'll have to remember to get a picture and post it here. I love seeing everyone's decorations, everything looks great!


----------



## LairMistress

I added another ornament that I had forgotten, but I couldn't get another good picture of it. Kids and dog caught on to having the camera ready, and wouldn't stay out of the way. 

This is the start of my Halloween tree. My first two ornaments were the hat and the cat, given to me in my very first Secret Reaper!  I bought the cauldron and owl on clearance last year, from Michaels, and the orange ball this year from Tuesday Morning.


----------



## TheMayor

A bit grainy but you get the picture...lol


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Looking at this thread makes me start to feel excited to put up our decorations! I won't get to them until 10/6 at the earliest since we're going away next weekend, but now my creative juices are getting inspired!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I had an extra set of skeleton feet lying around that I didn't know what to do with...so, I just set them under the shower curtain. About a half an hour later, I walked into the bathroom and they startled me, hahaha!


----------



## craftygirl

Lair Mistress I love your witch hat, where did you find it?


----------



## LairMistress

Thanks, craftygirl! I bought it last year at ROSS for around $10.  I loved it as soon as I saw it.


----------



## craftygirl

Here's my mom's Department 56 village set up. It's adorable with all the trick or treaters!


----------



## frogkid11

Mayor, what is the secret behind that awesome looking pumpkin on your hearth? He definitely looks like he's plotting or has just committed some evil deed! He's fantastic.


----------



## TheMayor

I made it myself with paper in a plastic bag , used string to make the pumpkin defining lines ,than used monster mud and news paper to cover it , cut the top and took the paper and plastic bag and carve face painted it orange and there you have it....I will admit it didn't turn out the way I wanted it and didn't seem worth the time but I still like it!


----------



## printersdevil

Very very nice pumpkin!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Love that pumpkin!


----------



## RedSonja

Love everyone's set ups! Looking awesome! Can't wait to get started on mine! Tomorrow the boxes are starting to be dug up and opened....mwhaaaa!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I got my potion display set up today. I added some more things from last year, so I'll post new pics of it. I added in my black skull jar, the small, hammered metal cauldron, the witch's herb box I made earlier this year and the LED witch candle I received from my Winter Secret Reaper.


----------



## Crinkie

Love the idea of a Secret Reaper! Is it like Secret Santa? Just got my decorations down from the attic. I have more tubs for Halloween than Christmas decorations, lol.


----------



## matrixmom

Wow everyone such a fun eye candy! Everyone's setups are superb!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

A lot of my stuff stays up all year-round, but I do add to it throughout the Fall...

















































Just a sample... I added more to my 2014 Indoor Decorations album.


----------



## printersdevil

Yes, the Secret Reaper is like Secret Santa.

WitchyKitty, did you make your wand? Nice display.


----------



## WitchyKitty

printersdevil said:


> Yes, the Secret Reaper is like Secret Santa.
> 
> WitchyKitty, did you make your wand? Nice display.


Thanks!
I didn't make this one, but it is handmade. Years ago, a city near me held "Festival 9 3/4"...yes, a Harry Potter themed festival. The downtown businesses and buildings would all get together and turn the downtown into the HP world, inside and out. It was a blast. One of the shops was selling handmade wands, so I had to buy one! (Ah, I miss Festival 9 3/4, lol.) I have two other wands I ordered from Alivan's Master Wandmakers, but they are handcrafted genuine wood collector pieces and stay on display holders in a different room. I like to put this wand in my display, though, each year.


----------



## Echo Sorceress

WitchyKitty, your setup fills me with warm fuzzies and Halloween spirit! It is purely perfect.

I also love your mantle, halloweenscreamqueen!


----------



## Crinkie

Hi everyone, I finished painting the zombie gnome woman last night. So excited! Hubby got her for me on Amazon. Here's what she looked like out of the box:
View attachment 219914
View attachment 219915


Meh, I can make her better! 
I trimmed off mold lines and painted her matte black. Then I sponged on paint layers. This allowed for the folds in skin and clothing to stand out. I started with a base color and added black, then worked up in lightness to add depth. IMHO, the hats look the best although hard to see here. I tried taking pics in four different rooms and these were the best but still not great. But you get the idea. Here she is finished:
View attachment 219916


I used a gel fake blood to add the wet blood look. Its not wet or sticky. Just have to be careful it doesn't get hot or it'll melt off. Not a problem for me here in Massachusetts. 
Last year I painted gnome man and gave him a little more blood. 
The happy couple:
View attachment 219917


Thanks for checking them out!


----------



## Deadview

I promised the wife that I would not start putting anything out until Oct. 1st........WELL......


----------



## PMTT

Deadview said:


> I promised the wife that I would not start putting anything out until Oct. 1st........WELL......
> View attachment 219962
> View attachment 219963
> View attachment 219964


Its not your fault all those items grew legs and brought themselves out


----------



## Stochey

I hope to complete my guest bathroom tomorrow!

Everyone's is looking so great!


----------



## IshWitch

Now who let these in! LoL


----------



## Berserker

Some really good set ups here...I'll post mine after work.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I posted a couple of these pics in a different thread days ago, but there's more now and I figured this would be a better thread for these to be in, lol.

My "decoration" won't stop running around the house...he's getting into everything. When he first moved in, he was quite helpful with household chores...but now, he just sits around drinking beer, eating and watching football. Sigh, at least he's a Bears fan. 







...














...


----------



## hippieman556

That's a great setup and use of skeltons


----------



## Halloweeeiner

WitchyKitty said:


> I posted a couple of these pics in a different thread days ago, but there's more now and I figured this would be a better thread for these to be in, lol.
> 
> My "decoration" won't stop running around the house...he's getting into everything. When he first moved in, he was quite helpful with household chores...but now, he just sits around drinking beer, eating and watching football. Sigh, at least he's a Bears fan.
> 
> View attachment 221129
> ...
> View attachment 221130
> 
> 
> View attachment 221131
> ...
> View attachment 221132
> 
> 
> View attachment 221133



awesome stuff!!! Glad to see a fellow Bears fan!! Too bad we're losing to the Panthers right now though :/


----------



## Jules17

Great skeleton scenes WitchyKitty! ! 

Put up some Dia de los Muertos banners in the dining room today.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Halloweeeiner said:


> awesome stuff!!! Glad to see a fellow Bears fan!! Too bad we're losing to the Panthers right now though :/


Ug, I know.  My skeleton is not happy right now...nor am I...
He's sad now...


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty, i have a confession to make. My husband took your picture and did this to it on Facebook. I'm so sorry.

A fan from the Bear's last Super Bowl win, still waiting for the next. —


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> Ug, I know.  My skeleton is not happy right now...nor am I...
> He's sad now...


Now he looks like Tony Romo!


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess, hahahahaha! 

This photo will probably spread all over the internet now...lol...oh boy...


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Jules17- I love the Dia De Los Muertos banner! So cool!
WitchyKitty- Love all of the poses you put your skellie in!


----------



## booswife02

Witchkitty my hubby and I have had a blast looking at your skelly pics. So cute!


----------



## mariem

im the goddess said:


> WitchyKitty, i have a confession to make. My husband took your picture and did this to it on Facebook. I'm so sorry.
> 
> A fan from the Bear's last Super Bowl win, still waiting for the next. —


Okay so I admit Football is nt my thing but I don't get it. What am I not seeing?

Marie


----------



## disembodiedvoice

mariem said:


> Okay so I admit Football is nt my thing but I don't get it. What am I not seeing?
> 
> Marie


Marie I have to admit that I dont see the difference in the pic either, we're obviously missing something. He's cute in his jersey though!


----------



## WitchyKitty

There's no difference in the pic...
im the goddess's husband simply took my picture, posted it to his page and made a funny, but cruel to Bears fans, caption to go with it, lol. The caption he wrote was..."A fan from the Bear's last Super Bowl win, still waiting for the next." You can read it above the picture she posted with her comment.


----------



## WitchyKitty

disembodiedvoice said:


> Marie I have to admit that I dont see the difference in the pic either, we're obviously missing something. He's cute in his jersey though!


Lol, I probably shouldn't have put him in that specific jersey...as it's my custom NFL jersey with my name and number on it...but I just had to for the game and the pic! It was too funny. Maybe I should get him his own jersey for football season...


----------



## RedSonja

Ok, finally got most of my interior décor done. I have a few finishing touches, but here's what I've done this year...


----------



## Paint It Black

RedSonja, you always do such a nice job arranging your decorations so they all seem to go together. I look forward to seeing your set-up every year.


----------



## printersdevil

Nice job RedSonja. I really love the windows behind the couch and your other use of the creepy cloth. I LOVE the big spider. I have a big one, but mine is gray. I need one of the huge black spiders.


----------



## RedSonja

Thank ya'll so much! There's so much more I wish I could do.....if money was no object and I had a bigger house! Ha!


----------



## dawnski

I am loving this thread. Great stuff everyone! Here's my cabinet of curiosities.


----------



## RedSonja

Love the cabinet, dawn!


----------



## mrincredibletou




----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, I probably shouldn't have put him in that specific jersey...as it's my custom NFL jersey with my name and number on it...but I just had to for the game and the pic! It was too funny. Maybe I should get him his own jersey for football season...


I went to one of the guys in my local haunt groups hose last winter as he was helping me with my talking skull, and he has two full size zombies in his living room, and they were decked out in their Bronco's finest. Maybe your buddy does need his own Bears wear. LOL

Since we have lived in CO, I have wanted to dress a dummy up in Air Force Falcons wear and have rats eating him. Hubby went to the Naval Academy. I thought I might piss off too many Air Force Fans around here. Since Air Force just beat Navy, hangs head in shame, on Saturday, I might have to dress up one of my skellies in the Air Force shirt I bought just for this reason years ago and have dollar tree rats all over him. The retired Air Force pilot across the street should love that. HeeHee.


----------



## im the goddess

mrincredibletou said:


>


 wow, that looks great. I would think twice before going down there.



Jules17 said:


> Great skeleton scenes WitchyKitty! !
> 
> Put up some Dia de los Muertos banners in the dining room today.


 Jules17, I love your banners.



RedSonja said:


> Ok, finally got most of my interior décor done. I have a few finishing touches, but here's what I've done this year...


 RedSonja, that looks great.



dawnski said:


> I am loving this thread. Great stuff everyone! Here's my cabinet of curiosities.


Dawnski, I love your cabinet display.


----------



## Snickers

RedSonja - what a beautiful setup! I love all of the details, and how every piece blends in as natural décor. This looks straight from a magazine shoot! My kind of decorating!!


----------



## frogkid11

I'm not finished yet (please ignore the mess on the tables) as I have to cover all the living room furniture in white sheets but enough of the main structure is ready. My theme is evil carnival/freak show (in case you can't tell) for our annual party. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## dawnski

Frogkid, your clown wall looks incredible! How did you make it?



frogkid11 said:


> I'm not finished yet (please ignore the mess on the tables) as I have to cover all the living room furniture in white sheets but enough of the main structure is ready. My theme is evil carnival/freak show (in case you can't tell) for our annual party. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 222088
> 
> 
> View attachment 222089


----------



## kelsey

OK, Now i know just how far behind I am. Everything looks amazing! I need to get busy!


----------



## frogkid11

Thanks dawnski, but I can't take credit for the clown arch - it's the one used in Spirit stores last year as part of their carnival promotion and related props. I was able to acquire it after the season for really cheap and it was the defining element to set the theme for this year.


----------



## Snickers

kelsey said:


> View attachment 222149
> OK, Now i know just how far behind I am. Everything looks amazing! I need to get busy!


Love your candles! Are they PVC?


----------



## kelsey

No, made from toilet paper tubing


----------



## vampyrespro

Wow frogkid, that clown arch really is the perfect centerpiece for your display. It's AMAZING. You really transformed that space! If I ever decide to do the freakshow theme (fingers crossed) I will need to try to make one of my own! Take measurements! LOL!


----------



## witchy poo

Wow, everyones decor looks great. I will not be decorating this year  We finally decided to buy a house instead of waiting another couple years to build. We close in a couple weeks. The house is in the country surrounded by woods. I have big plans for next Halloween


----------



## printersdevil

Congrats. Witchy Poo/ Will you be able to be in by Halloween?


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 said:


> I'm not finished yet (please ignore the mess on the tables) as I have to cover all the living room furniture in white sheets but enough of the main structure is ready. My theme is evil carnival/freak show (in case you can't tell) for our annual party. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 222088
> 
> 
> View attachment 222089


wow looks fantastic


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

Here are mine!

Front entryway








Kitchen/dining room














I actually got these ghosts in the secret reaper last year and I love them!







And here's the wine rack with the lights on and off, to get the full effect














And a little somethingsomething for the upstairs loft








There's some more things scattered about the house, but these are the main things.


----------



## islandbum

These all look awesome ill post some more of mine once I get the house cleaned up and some more done.


----------



## Stochey

I don't have the lighting right yet but here is what we accomplished tonight


----------



## MC HauntDreams

*Malificent entry*

Still working on interior decorations, but had to share this photo of my new entryway centerpiece. So happy with it!


----------



## MrNightmare

This is our first Halloween in the new house. I stayed with the same theme as the old one:

























The lighting really makes this. We keep it dark with orange lights, but for picture purposes, we turned the celling lights on.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Mr Nightmare, I really love that whole set up.


----------



## dawnski

I second that, Mr. Nightmare. I love the gothic feel to the rooms.


----------



## vwgirl

Sorry the pics are not the best, cell phone camera is horrible.


----------



## 22606

Nice work, everyone. There are lots of incredible setups.


----------



## texaslucky

Mr. Nightmare, nice job!

Stochey, I love the spiders!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

It's been super busy around here trying to prep for Halloween, but I'm finally getting around to posting a couple of indoor pictures that we've got set up. I don't have photos of our mantel yet, which is the other main area we decorate. 

Here's what you see when you walk in our house. This is the first time we've had this setup. The furniture piece was inherited from my grandmother and will probably get stripped & refinished down the road. Not sure what color it'll end up. The center framed image was a Halloween article that featured & pictured our yard in 2012. That was the year Hurricane Sandy hit us and we didn't have electricity for 6 days and Trick or Treating was cancelled & rescheduled for a weekend by our town. I want to do a little better with potion jars & spellbooks next year, and maybe add a broom too. 









Of course, it's right-side-up when you come in the house. The images are correct on my computer but when I paste them here, they turn out sideways. Grr, argh! 

And our dining room shelves which normally have a coffee or drink tray on the bottom shelf, so that's why there's a space. The black plate on the second shelf, right side, is going to get my 11 month old son's footprints on it this week. The orange plate on the same shelf has my 3 year old's footprints when she was around 1, so they'll kind of match.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I added my pics to the pirate thread the other day but wanted to share here as well. I'm still waiting on pics but here's some that show both my living room and my food table. Hope you all like them.

Oh and before I forget, everyone's displays look phenomenal! !!!


























And here's a better look at what your looking at


----------



## 22606

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Here's what you see when you walk in our house. This is the first time we've had this setup. The furniture piece was inherited from my grandmother and will probably get stripped & refinished down the road. Not sure what color it'll end up.


Black, of course Excellent setup, Jenn&MattFromPA.

The scenery looks beautiful with the low lighting, pumpkinpie.


----------



## Paint It Black

Here are a few of ours. These Halloween placemats are kind of a tradition for our family, so I always try to work them in. 










The fireplace. The mantle scarf is made of several bats wing to wing. It fits nicely on our tiny mantle.










This is what greets you in our foyer this year.










And if you need to use the guest bathroom, you encounter the rest of the Mad Lab.










Here is the top of our refrigerator.


----------



## Lil Spook

need to take more photos but this is a start


----------



## offmymeds

Loving all the pics!! 
Here's a few from the Asylum


----------



## James B.

My house this last Sunday after my party. I put up the decorations during last week and Saturday morning, took them down Sunday morning. My two year old likes to fiddle with things too much to leave them up longer. 

































Panoramic


----------



## pumpkinpie

That looks great...love the panoramic shot, good idea


----------



## HexMe

This was our first year haunting our new house. We had an Open House with a trick or treat station for the kids we know. What a great year! Here are some of my favorite pics of the inside:


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

^ Very nicely done! Love your lighting.


----------



## dawnski

HexMe, I love your decorating style. Everything looks perfect!


----------



## Papa Emeritus

Fantastic HexMe, especially for the first time in your new house!


----------



## Wolfbeard

We did a theme of Ghosts for this year's Boo Bash. Since it was the 30th anniversary of Ghostbusters, we also did a special tribute to the movie in our garage/ballroom. This is our *17th annual Boo Bash* and we have never repeated a theme! I'm just posting a few photos here, as I plan to start a thread on our party soon.

Our family room with lightning flashing outside. I use a Digital Sound & Lighting control unit and 800 watts of lighting outside the windows to the family room and adjacent spaces. Unliving Portraits projection is seen over the mantle. Second photo is between lightning flashes.


















Vigo the Carpathian (Ghostbusters II) and Pose & Stay Skeleton "ghost"









Ghost Busters Tribute in Garage/Ballroom



















Ghost Containment Unit I built for the party









Dance Floor area. I put carpeting down for those that like to dance barefoot.











My workbench was actually clean! It doubled as our bar area for the party.










The party was a blast. We held it on Saturday, November 1st, which was tough, because I had to break down and store the outdoor set up I did for Halloween night. That was a "Scarecrow Contest" with 10 fake scarecrows and one live one (me). 

As for the party, we ended up with about 28 guests and everyone seemed to have a great time. The party is 21 and over only and guests are all friends and neighbors.


Eric


----------



## Darth Vader




----------



## theundeadofnight

MrNightmare said:


> This is our first Halloween in the new house. I stayed with the same theme as the old one:
> 
> View attachment 223426
> 
> 
> View attachment 223427


 Halloween atmosphere is alive in these pictures . The props/decorations look great in your new home . .


----------



## panther93




----------



## printersdevil

GReat photos. I love the simplicity and effectiveness of the sheets over the furniture. I need to do this again!! The ghost theme is awesome. Great job. I am coming back later to check out this entire thread again.


----------



## mamadada

Hex Me the candelabra and the pumpkin on the stands made the foyer!


----------



## spookydave

wow hexme, looks like something from a magazine, fantastic job!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I always love looking at people's decorations. I have been through this thread last year, but I just felt the need to go back through it again, since it was resurrected, lol. It gets me in the mood to start planning and working on new decor items for this year! So many great ideas floating around in threads like this one!

I am now getting the itch to pull my skellie out and let him run loose in the house, again, lol. I'm sure there will be more of my skellie pics in this year's thread if/when it gets started.


----------



## HexMe

Thanks Mama and SpookyDave! There is no better compliment, I am humbled, thank you so much. I have to figure out how to make things scarier this year for the kids. Now that we're "on the map" in the neighborhood, so to speak, I think they would love a bit of a scare.


----------



## spookydave

man I would leave it, has a mysterious feel to it I love it! that's the look I try to get in my home, a creepy but comforting feel.


----------

